# "Yeah Grandma, The Tip is Inlcuded".



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Dropped off a young lady w/ her grandma. Her grandma asks how much is the fare when I stopped. And her grand daughter tells her don't worry it comes out on credit card. And grandma asks what about the tip? She says the tip is included...

Wondered did she actually believe this?

Don't mind not getting a tip on most rides, but why did she lie to grandma?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You should have called her out for being a dumb ass drone.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Something along the lines of, "listen, you old hag. This whippersnapper of yours is just eating up the Uber pile of poo the CEO of this here comp'ny puts out. Do you think a tip really comes out of a fare at a rate of less than $2 a mile? Get real, you old bat. And you, you goodie two shoes of a granddaughter, how dare you disrespect this pile of bones you call a grandma by feeding her such lies? The insolence!!" would have sufficed.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> And grandma asks what about the tip? She says the tip is included.....Wondered did she actually believe this?


Please don't let riders get away with this! Instead of just wondering, correct them! IMMEDIATELY!

"Sorry, you are mistaken. Tips are NOT included!"


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Uber lies to your customers. People believe what they are told, especially when it sounds good.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Elderly tip me most often. Next time don't be timid, correct grandma. Her granddaughter, more than likely, is a lost cause though.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a pax ask me after getting dropped off at the airport,"can I tip u through the app? And I immediately informed him that it's only possible on Lyft and immediately he realizes that it was a uber ride, "oh,on uber tips are included,right? I said "Nope,they're not!! , uber riders mostly use cash if they find the ride tip worthy, I started to roll out as if I didn't care,and out came a $10 with a thanks and drive safe!! )


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Dropped off a young lady w/ her grandma. Her grandma asks how much is the fare when I stopped. And her grand daughter tells her don't worry it comes out on credit card. And grandma asks what about the tip? She says the tip is included...
> 
> Wondered did she actually believe this?
> 
> Don't mind not getting a tip on most rides, but why did she lie to grandma?


Earn every one of your 1 stars!

Tell them the facts.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Can't drivers say "tips are not necessary, but appreciated"?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Taking a cab is so yesterday. Nowadays you Uber on!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Dropped off a young lady w/ her grandma. Her grandma asks how much is the fare when I stopped. And her grand daughter tells her don't worry it comes out on credit card. And grandma asks what about the tip? She says the tip is included...
> 
> Wondered did she actually believe this?
> 
> Don't mind not getting a tip on most rides, but why did she lie to grandma?


Did you correct her? When pax says that you say at first it was to be included but uber lied and now no one tips.


----------



## ChristianPerea (Sep 2, 2015)

I give a speech for this to passengers that ask. 

"Tips is not included. It has never been included. 2 years ago, when fares were roughly 2x what they are today and drivers made decent money, we didn't really care so much about the little lie. Unfortunately, since then Uber has decreased rates by about 60% and many drivers are working twice as hard to earn less money, incur more expenses, and more stressed. In light of this, I advise that you tip your driver anytime your ride is not on surge. Otherwise drivers have been known to assign lower ratings to passengers. This is especially so in places like LA where rates are obnoxiously low. If your fare is on a Surge, don't feel obligated to tip. If it is short or on regular prices, the fact that you tip lets them know that you appreciate their service and it will go far in having them take care of you since so few tip."

Never been down-rated for it. Everyone is surprised to hear how we get paid and our costs go up. I usually use this to transition into a lot of other things about rideshare.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Digits said:


> I had a pax ask me after getting dropped off at the airport,"can I tip u through the app? And I immediately informed him that it's only possible on Lyft and immediately he realizes that it was a uber ride, "oh,on uber tips are included,right? I said "Nope,they're not!! , uber riders mostly use cash if they find the ride tip worthy, I started to roll out as if I didn't care,and out came a $10 with a thanks and drive safe!! )


I've gotten the I really want to tip you but I don't have any cash on me scenario a few times. I'm gonna just give them my paypal account email address and tell them to send it there.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Did you correct her? When pax says that you say at first it was to be included but uber lied and now no one tips.


No, she kinda said it on her way out the door so I didn't wanna seem desperate.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a tip jar in plain view. No message, just an obvious tip jar. My tips have gone up considerably.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I always wonder HOW people think it's included. Unless they put a percentage for UberTaxi, how could 'being included' actually work?


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I have a tip jar in plain view. No message, just an obvious tip jar. My tips have gone up considerably.


Didn't want to do the tip jar at first, but I think that's my next move.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I always wonder HOW people think it's included. Unless they put a percentage for UberTaxi, how could 'being included' actually work?


Same thing I wondered. They getting a couple of emails with the receipt of the fare that they just took. And there isn't anything that mentions a tip or gratuity.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I've gotten the I really want to tip you but I don't have any cash on me scenario a few times. I'm gonna just give them my paypal account email address and tell them to send it there.


I call BS on that. Who goes out in public with zero cash?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I call BS on that. Who goes out in public with zero cash?


Me


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

I always carry change because I get people that say "All I have is a 20" and I respond "I have change"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a group tonight in town for business on the way there I get "do we tip on app or how does that work" my response "you aren't able to tip on the app, all tips would be cash but I never ask for them". The group said it was an awesome response and gave me a $20 on the way out on an $18 fare. This week has been weird, I have gotten $80 in tips on a net of $200 so far.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I call BS on that. Who goes out in public with zero cash?


Half the people in Washington do not carry cash.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Elderly tip me most often. Next time don't be timid, correct grandma. Her granddaughter, more than likely, is a lost cause though.


Problem with the theory that elderly people tip the best is that typically, 90 plus percent of my riders are under 30-35.
And a few months of driving, i Haven't driven anyone over 50 yet !


----------

